# How to make java moss lush and green



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

I've never really had any good experiences with java moss


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine right now is attached to a rock and is somewhat shaded by plants overhead. It looks really green. I also dose fertilizers for the plants when I do a water change.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

ValMM said:


> Mine right now is attached to a rock and is somewhat shaded by plants overhead. It looks really green. I also dose fertilizers for the plants when I do a water change.


What kind of fertilizers?


----------



## Techno77 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't use fertilizers, CO2, special lights etc.
Just give it some time and it should be OK.


----------



## sugarcube (Jun 28, 2013)

I find that once java moss has attached itself to something and settled down, it will start growing very quickly if you at least medium lighting. Pretty easy plant!


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Because I have a lot of java fern and anubias along with the moss in my 5 gallon, I use 6 drops of Seachem Flourish Excel when I do waterchanges.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

I heard excel will burn the moss


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

stealthypotatoes said:


> I heard excel will burn the moss


+1 I heard the same thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

I grew java, christmas, peacock, flame, and fissidens with excel supplementation and all except the fissidens grew quickly. The excel dose was on the low side though.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

My moss looks great and keeps growing.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

mine rarely grows


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

I never had great results with Java Moss in my low light. It didn't die, but grew slow and "loose" (not like the nice dense growth I see in many a picturesque tank). Florish Excel didn't seem to make a difference either way.

I'll be starting a new medium light/no CO2 setup and will give moss another try.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

I prefer riccia

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> I prefer riccia
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


my riccia grows super fast but my java moss is like a sitting vegetable


----------



## ate (Jul 25, 2013)

*moss*



stealthypotatoes said:


> my riccia grows super fast but my java moss is like a sitting vegetable


Thats the same thing my java did, but it grew fast at first, then just stopped do they need co2 to thrive? i eventually ended up takin it out is kinda messy to.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree that once it attaches to something it gets better. Also, trimming will help it be not so scraggly. But if you want a nice compact looking moss, java moss is probably not it. 

Ferts will help, excel spot treatments for algae problems and whatever light is growing other plants.


----------



## norbot (Jan 5, 2013)

moss can be difficult, it thrives in one high light co2 tank, and in another grows only algae.....it's puzzling

I like this quote:


mistergreen said:


> my fish store grows them with no trouble. Their secret is low lighting and ignoring it.


I think there may be something to ignoring it, long term stability and moss seem to go together, although trimming it has stimulated some growth for me.

It seems to be a real dirt magnet, trimming and blowing it out w/ powerhead helps. I use a large diameter hose for wc, so there is a lot of suction power, then I go over all the moss tied to dw.

I try to shade it as much as possible with other plants, I think this stuff could grow in the dark.

Also there may well be a connection with temperature, I've read 70-74 is a good temp for moss, but not sure


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

stealthypotatoes said:


> I've never really had any good experiences with java moss


in lower temperature, low light, java moss will grow greener color and lush if you add some fertilizer.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine grows green and lush floating on top of the water.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I fail at growing moss too. I've got some really nice fist fulls from members here that were super lush and green and it just fades away in my tank. I'm low light, little to no ferts and it never sits in direct sunlight. I have also noticed it attracts dirt. Could that be part of the problem?


----------

